# www.hardwareversand.de



## Haekksler (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi Board,
ich habe vor mir an Weihnachten einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir ein Komplett PC zuzulegen, da ich Angst vor dem zusammenbauen hab (Schlechte Erfahrungen .... *augen-roll*).
Nun wollte ich fragen ob ihr irgendwelche (positiven / negativen) Erfahrung mit www.hardwareversand.de gemacht habt, und ob ihr mir zu etwas anderem raten könnt.


----------



## tommy-n (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab schon öfter was bei denen bestellt und hab auch bisher nichts auszusetzten. Sowohl bei Vorkasse als auch bei Nachnahme war der Versand immer schnell wenn die Ware auf Lager war.

Garantieforderungen hatte ich noch nie, dazu kann ich also nichts sagen.

Einziges was mich ein bischen stört ist, dass ich bei denen Ende November eine HD3870 bestellt habe und auf der Seite stand das sie 4 Tage nach meiner Bestellung lieferbar sein sollte. Naja, nach 4 Tagen war Sie dann auf nicht lieferbar und seitdem ist auch nix angekommen (ok, stört mich nicht so sehr, zur Zeit habe ich noch billiger bestellt als die billigsten Preise bei geizhals jetzt sind und bei Nachnahme ist es mir ja egal wann die Karte kommt). Allerdings stört mich gerade etwas, das ich am Montag ne e-Mail geschrieben habe ob sie schon was bezüglich des Liefertermins wissen und darauf bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten habe. Aber das ist bisher auch mein einziges Manko an dem Shop.

Also ich denke mal du machst nix falsch wenn du da was bestellst .


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich bestelle sehr oft bei Hardwareversand.de, da dort die Preise sehr günstig sind.

Bis auf einmal hatte ich keine Probleme. Da hab ich per Vorkasse bestellt und leider haben die mich anscheindend vergessen gehabt. Aber nach ein paar Mails und Anrufen hatte sich das dann geklärt und ich hab meine Sachen bekommen.

Das war aber nur die einzigste negative Erfahrung...ansonsten hab ich durchweg nur positive 

Falls du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, würde ich dir die Bestellung per Nachnahme empfehlen. Da verschicken die auch schneller. Zumindest wars bei mir immer so, das die bei Vorkasse mind. eine Woche immer gebraucht haben, obwohl alles vorrätig war -.-

Bei Nachnahme und allen Artikeln vorrätig, kannst du schon nach 2 bis 4 werktagen damit rechnen.


----------



## Janny (12. Dezember 2007)

und hab bis jetzt immer nur von Hardwareversand.de bestellt und bin voll zufrieden, Die lieferung meines Towers hat 2 Tage gedauert. *Daumen hoch*

ps: die lieferungen kammen unversehrt an.


----------



## GoZoU (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe vor Kurzem eine Radeon-HD3870 dort bestellt, diese wurde auch als lagernd angezeigt, eine Bestätigung per Mail bekam ich auch. Nachdem dann eine Woche vergangen war und die Karte immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen war, entschied ich mich mal nachzuhaken...Ergebnis: Jetzt bekomme ich (hoffentlich noch in dieser Woche) eine HD3850 und werde diese dann wohl in der ersten Hälfte 2008 durch eine andere Karte ersetzen.


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab Vorgestern abend meine 2 ASUS 8800GTS G92 dort bestellt und gleich heute morgen erhalten. Kann den Shop nur empfehlen


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2007)

Hardwareversand ist nicht schlecht, leider sind sie momentan etwas sehr lahm, bei einer Bestellung musst mit 7 Tagen rechnen, bis es da ist, momentan...


----------



## tommy-n (17. Dezember 2007)

So, noch nen Nachtrag zu meinem Post weiter oben.

Also ich hab jetzt ne Antwort auf meine Anfrage per Mail bekommen. Hat dann über ne Woche gedauert würde ich sagen. Also etwas langsam was Anfragen angeht. Aber ansonsten wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Namitu (17. Dezember 2007)

also ich kann auch nur www.csv.de empfehlen...kompetente Beratung am Telefon und schneller Versand...und das beste...GUTE PREISE!!!


----------



## Iron-Shio (17. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hardwareversand ist nicht schlecht, leider sind sie momentan etwas sehr lahm, bei einer Bestellung musst mit 7 Tagen rechnen, bis es da ist, momentan...



Jupp... die haben scheinbar gerade logistische Problem... .Meine letzte Bestellung war im System untergegangen. Nach einem Anruf ging die Ware aber sofort raus und alles O.K. .


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab heut nen Gutschein von 15,- Euro bekommen, weil die meine GT zu spät abgeschickt hatten *g* Coole Sache


----------



## mFuSE (17. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hardwareversand ist nicht schlecht, leider sind sie momentan etwas sehr lahm, bei einer Bestellung musst mit 7 Tagen rechnen, bis es da ist, momentan...




jup, denke aber auch Weihnachten dürfte nicht unschuldig daran sein.
Habe letzte Woche erst von denen nen Paket erhalten und morgen geht der Ram zurück (Läuft einfach nicht auf nem P35-DS3R) - alles sehr unproblematisch ^^


btw,
Ist, wie so viele auch was größeres was hinter denen steckt, da gabs ja neulich irgendwo nen Thread dazu - der muss noch in meine Favs ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2007)

ich vermute, dass hardwareversand.de zu atelco.de gehört, bei denen ich zwar nie probleme mit bestellung oder kauf hatte, aber die beim einzigen garantiefall derartigen ärger gemacht haben, dass ich in diesem jahrzehnt weder beim einen noch beim anderen etwas bestellen werde, dass empfindlicher als ne gehäuseschraube ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2007)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass hardwareversand.de zu atelco.de gehört


Nee, ehrlich? 

Natürlich gehören die zusammen, warum sollt es auch anders sein, wenn 2 Shops identische Shopsysteme haben, identische Artikelbezeichnungen und sich die Adresse um 50-100m Unterscheidet (gebt mal die Anschrift von Atelco und Hardwareversand in Map24 ein, das ist einmal ums Eck!)

Alternate, Mix und Olano (eBay Shop von denen) sind da weiter 'auseinander' als Atelco und Hardwareversand...


----------



## Iron-Shio (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe eben mal meine Mails durchstöbert und sogar einen 20 Gutschein, wegen der Versäumnis meine Lieferung raus zu schicken, bekommen echt kewl... ich müsste ich bloß was brauchen... ^^

_Sehr geehrter Herr Philip Frank,

ich möchte mich in aller Form bei Ihnen für die verspätete Lieferung entschuldigen. Wir bedauern sehr, dass es bei der Auslieferung der von Ihnen bestellten Produkte zu einer Verzögerung gekommen ist.

Der Umzug unseres Zentrallagers und einige in diesem Zusammenhang unerwartet auftretende Komplikationen waren für diese verspätete Lieferung verantwortlich. Hinzu kam die Umstellung unserer Software, die wir leider aus technischen Gründen zum damaligen Zeitpunkt durchführen mussten. Für beide Maßnahmen haben wir uns entschieden, um Ihnen und unseren übrigen Kunden künftig einen noch besseren Service bieten zu können. Es tut uns sehr Leid, dass auf Grund dieser Veränderungen ein Teil unserer Kunden ihre Bestellung erst wesentlich später erhalten haben als angekündigt.

Das alles ist keine Entschuldigung und daher bitten wir auch lediglich um Ihr Verständnis. Wir versichern Ihnen hiermit, dass wir alles Mögliche tun werden, Ihnen ab sofort wieder den gewohnt zuverlässigen Service zu bieten, denn die Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden liegt uns am Herzen.

Und dass diese mit uns und unserem Angebot sehr zufrieden sind, beweist das Ergebnis eines Tests der Fachzeitschrift Computer Bild (Ausgabe 25/2007), bei dem unser Shop hardwareversand.de im Bereich Hardware den 1. Platz gemacht hat.

Wir hoffen, dass auch Sie bald wieder zu unseren zufriedenen Kunden gehören und möchten uns für Ihre Geduld im Rahmen Ihrer letzten Bestellung mit einem Gutschein bedanken.

Diesen Gutschein im Wert von 20 Euro können Sie einfach bei Ihrer nächsten Bestellung in unserem Online-Shop einlösen, wenn Sie sich mit Ihren aktuellen Login-Daten anmelden. Sie werden während des Bestellvorgangs nach dem unten stehenden Gutschein-Code gefragt. Wenn Sie diesen eingeben, wird der Wert des Gutscheins von Ihrer Bestellung abgezogen. Ihr Gutschein ist bis zum 31. Dezember kommenden Jahres gültig, da wir hoffen, dass unser Online-Shop auch im nächsten Jahr erste Wahl nicht nur für Ihre Weihnachtsgeschenke ist._


----------



## mFuSE (21. Dezember 2007)

aaa... hey ... ich hab auch über ne Woche auf meine Lieferung gewartet .. und keinen Gutschein


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hey...ich will auch 5,- mehr ^^


----------



## Iron-Shio (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe 2 Wochen gewartet... also hinten anstellen  ...Jetzt bin ich mal dran.


----------



## JSL (31. Dezember 2007)

also ich habe vorgestern Abend ein neues Netzteil und eine 8800gt von MSI bestellt. Die GraKa ist noch nicht verfügbar, bzw. Liefertermin unbekannt. Ich habe an Harwareversand eine eMail geschickt und eine Stunde später eine Antwort bekommen. Also bisher bin ich zufrieden mit dem Online-Shop. Ich hoffe mal das bleibt auch so. Denn ich habe keine Lust au die GraKa 2 Monate zu warten. -.-


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Februar 2008)

naja, eigentlich bestelle ich sehr gern bei denen.
Meine Erfahrungen sind bisher "langsam, aber sicher".
Ich habe mal ein PAket retoure geschickt, und ca. ne Woche gewartet, bis die Gutschrift tatsächlich auf dem Konto war, nachdem sie mir den Betrag gutschreiben wollten.
Zur Zeit brauchen die ziemlich lange, bis sich was tut. 
Meine früheren Umtauschaktionen bei fehlerhafter Ware waren jedenfalls kein Problem und ich hoffe, dass meine jetzige Retoure (seit montag unterwegs) auch gutgeschrieben wird.
Ich kann wenig negatives über diesen LAden berichten.

Ein Bekannter allergings hat vor über nem Monat einen PC bei denen bestellt, und immer noch nicht bekommen. etwas seltsam, aber die bekommen des i-wie nicht hin, ihm einen PC zu basteln. Mal schauen, was draus wird


----------



## sockednc (8. Februar 2008)

Sehr schlechte mit Hardwarevers... siehe Links:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=9584

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=228

! ! ! Hardwareversand NIE wieder ! ! !


----------



## sockednc (8. Februar 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich bestelle ich sehr gern bei denen.
> Meine Erfahrungen sind bisher "langsam, aber sicher".
> *Ich habe mal ein PAket retoure geschickt, und ca. ne Woche gewartet, bis die Gutschrift tatsächlich auf dem Konto war, nachdem sie mir den Betrag gutschreiben wollten.*
> Zur Zeit brauchen die ziemlich lange, bis sich was tut.
> ...


 
Ich warte bis heute immer noch (waren es 2 oder 3 Wochen...ka das liegt wohl daran dass ich fast den Überblick bei denen verliere...so viel mist hab ich schon mit denen erlebt.)

Mein Tip: Geh lieber zu Mx-Computer oder so...
...die besten Erfahrungen habe ich bei alternate gemacht...man bezahlt ja auch schließlich für den Service dort.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2008)

Ich kann entwarnung geben, Hardwareversand ist wieder so schnell wie früher, nur die Post wars nicht 

Meine 3850 ging noch am Tag der Bestellung raus.


----------



## sockednc (8. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich kann bestätigen, dass ich heute 2 Mails von denen bekommen habe.
In der Ersten stand, das ich mein Geld wieder bekomme...mal sehn ob wirklich kommt...

In der zweiten stand, dass ich doch meinen Kühler einschicken solle, wenn er falsch geliefert wurde...?!?!?!?!?

Habe heute den richtigen bekommen.

Die Spinnen die Römer 

EDIT: Ich kann mal sagen. Huhuuu. Hab heut mal auf mein Konto gesehen und mein Geld hab ich bekommen (Die haben ja plötlich Raketen unter den Füßen bekommen).
Trotzdem...NIE wieder ! ! !


----------

